# Trip to the tip



## chrisalmond (Jan 18, 2013)

So was at the Tip (dump) yesterday, after my yearly garage clear out, and as usual I had a quick scout around the other bins. I came across this and could not resist sticking it in the boot of the car.









Its a Santos 40a super silent. When plugged in at home, it worked fine, and the burrs were as sharp a anything. I now have the project of cleaning her up, before trying persuade the wife to have it in the kitchen. The only thing it is missing is the hopper, but sure I can find someyhing to fill the void.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Brilliant - the things people chuck away.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Those looks like burrs from a bulk/filter grinder. Very interesting


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Blimey that's a nice find.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice find! Bet it'll clean up nicely too!!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

that'll clean up no bother.... just disassemble... get the outer shell of it and get it bead blasted and powder coated.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Brilliant spot







Santos brand is nice quality stuff. I've always thought those guys at the dump must make a packet on the side from what they find.


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

That's the point the tips aren't run by the council, they contract out, so if they estimate it would cost them £1million a year to run they contract it out at £800k and let the contracters sell whatever to make extra for themselves. Obviously they don't know anything about coffee grinders


----------



## chrisalmond (Jan 18, 2013)

Fortunately the tips in france are run by the council still, so the guys that work there tend to be laid back and letnu take things


----------

